

I built a better Google. It was easy. - zendo
http://zendopark.com/i-built-a-better-google/

======
bengotow
Haha wow - sorry, but if you think you can create a "better Google" by
limiting the scope of searches to specific sites that you've selected ahead of
time, you're missing the point of the this entire decade.

------
neya
So, first I thought "Oh no, not another DuckduckGo!" Then the article's first
line had Google misspelt as 'Gogle' and then there were a few paragraphs with
too many biased assumptions and with more of marketing slogans revolved around
the importance of ' _you_ '..and so I thought it's a social network with a
search engine integrated. But then, I thought "hey, isn't that what Google
already does?"

And then I clicked the link, it's just a semi-polished front-end, with serif
and sans-serif fonts mixed, that just builds-up queries for ONE particular
search engine (Bing). Atleast, if there was an option to choose between any of
the top 3 Search engine's, I would have been slightly impressed.

Honestly, this is a disappointment and the title is misleading.

It solves a very little problem. Anyway, I don't want this to be a 'hate-only'
comment, so, I'll share what I know with the community, so far:

(Replace news.ycombinator.com with the site you want to search for)

1) If you want to search a specific site, then type in :

    
    
        site:news.ycombinator.com
    

2) If you want to exclude keywords, then type in:

    
    
        site:news.ycombinator.com -mongodb
    

This will exclude all results containing 'mongodb'

3) If you are searching for a specific string within the results, then type:

    
    
       site:news.ycombinator.com riak
    

This will explicitly highlight the word riak in your results and also include
only results that matches this string.

You could also search for a particular term in double quotes to be included
with your result:

    
    
        site:news.ycombinator.com "paul graham"
    

Hope this helps..

------
quotemstr
This post is everything wrong with valley culture distilled into a few ugly
paragraphs, followed by an ugly site that redirects to Bing, which the
paragraphs had just harangued.

------
archgoon
They created a frontend to Bing, and a way to group site restrictions.

A more honest title would be "I built a better frontend to Google (by which I
mean Bing)".

------
BruceIV
Isn't the point of search engines to find sites you _don't_ already know exist
(or, more prosaically, have forgotten the URL for)?

------
islon
"Take a look at NeatSeek, and prepare to be amazed." You are right: I'm amazed
by the amount of self deception and wishful thinking in this article. You
missed the point so hard you hit yourself.

------
greenyoda
This site takes the problem of the search filter bubble[1] and pushes it to
the extreme. It might be useful for people who want to avoid, at any cost,
political opinions that they disagree with. However, if you're trying to solve
a hard problem that you don't know the answer to, is it reasonable to assume
that you _do_ happen to know what tiny subset of the web contains your unknown
answer?

[1] <https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filter_bubble>

------
joshlane4
You misspelled Google in the third line of your article.

------
epicjunction
A suggestion - As it stands right now, your title and blog is link-baity as it
belittles the work of engineers at Google. Re-title your submission
_contextual search_ because you're searching within a silo or context of
websites. The problem you're trying to solve is along the lines of
millionshort.com in that you are trying to lessen the impact of over-
optimization of results.

As for an explanation of the down-votes you're getting, I can only refer you
to: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4962544>

------
jrussbowman
blekko allows you to do this with their feature to create your own slashtags.

for unscatter.com I took the approach of using other sites apis but the caveat
being I never intended it to compete with Google or bing or the like as it's
results are based on recency rather than the relevancy.

in one incarnation of unscatter.com I did something similar to what you did
except I used boss. one thing you should consider is there is a limit on how
many characters are in a get request and you will hit it fast embedding all
those site: declarations.

good luck.

------
dkhenry
So he made something like Blekko, but he used bing as the backend instead of
his own backend. How did this hit the front page ?

------
ferostar
Although i don't personally think that this project (nor the way it was
presented here) is worth much, we have to agree that we are now in a place
where limiting search results is relevant and filtering content will be more
and more important as years go by and the information continues to increase at
this rate.

------
lwf
Pretty obviously a troll, their blog tagline is "Blog of the The Greatest
Person to Have Ever Lived"

------
joshguthrie
Imma let you finish but Google had the best doodles of all time. Of all time!

------
dedsm
is this like a joke or something?

------
asadjb
So a worse duckduckgo.com then?

------
GhotiFish
Search programming: c libraries

[http://www.bing.com/search?q=c%20libraries%20%28%20+site:php...](http://www.bing.com/search?q=c%20libraries%20%28%20+site:php.net%20OR%20+site:java.sun.com%20OR%20+site:python.org%20OR%20+site:ruby-
lang.org%20%29)

good job.

edit: All things considered. I think this blog might be a joke.

------
kvprashant
I facechaired. You know, when facepalm is not enough?

~~~
neya
Maybe this?

<http://www.myfacewhen.net/uploads/714-epic-facepalm.jpg>

:D

------
mtgx
Is this a joke?

